# Last pregnancy my placenta was inside out



## jakesmum

I wonder if you could shed some light on this for me, we remember that after giving birth to our son (now 6) we were told that the placenta was inside out.  The midwife showed it to me and said it was quite rare.  I didn't really pay much attention after just giving birth but now I'm pregnant again, I'm worrying.  What does it mean if the placenta is inside out?  I've not got my booking in appointment until April and will ask then, but was just wondering if you could shed some light?

Also, I bled ALOT - it started about the same time that serious labour pains started so I had to be monitored and wasn't able to have a water birth.  Not sure if this has any bearing on the placenta being strange! 

Thanks.


----------



## oink

Hi

"Dirty Duncan" is a way to remember the presentation of the placenta. Duncans are called "dirty" because they come out messily, with trailing membranes, and a good amount of blood. Duncan placentas are usually because the placenta was low-lying. Low-lying placentas tend to be followed with a good amount of bleeding after, and because it was low-lying, the usual massage etc., may not work. 

It isn't anything that you can control hun, don't worry about it

Take care x


----------



## jakesmum

Thanks very much.


----------

